# Favorite All Time Post



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Well somebody resurrected Dexter Morgan's old thread.

I had forgotten his story so searched his threads and saw a post by lascarx.

Had to go and find it....my favorite all time post in lascarx's first thread.

I remember spitting my drink all over my keyboard (literally) caused I laughed so hard when I first read it.

Just had to repost in here to share the chuckle with everyone else...some may remember it, but for the new members I hope they get as good a laugh from it as I first did.

Here it is:

"Main thing is January 2012 and reaching for that big old spray can of Floozy-B-Gon."

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

YOu need to post a link


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

lol....Ele....sorry but I really am pretty computer illiterate....have no clue about how to link.

But you can search for lascarx....he's no longer active but his profile and threads are still here.

It's on p.3 of his first thread (he only had two).

Too bad he's not here anymore....one of my favorite posters.

Had a biting wit and sarcasm combined with some hilarious turns of language.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Were these it?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/37050-getting-all-sides-angry.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/37895-starting-off-2012-a.html

This thread gets mentioned a lot when we do those periodic "favorite threads of TAM" posts.

All before my time, but a good read...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I will have to check it out thanks


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

lascarx is one of my very favorite posters. He had many really memorable lines.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So sad what happened to him. I hope his widow has turned her life around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I will give a nod to Arbitrator with his nickname for his "rich, skanky ex wife". It always makes me LOL.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

This was always my favorite post, and it is from lascarx:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/37050-getting-all-sides-angry-17.html#post961442

especially: "What I didn't do was ever think that what she did or does reflects on what I'm made of. She does what she does because that's what she's made of. Doesn't have anything to do with me."


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> So sad what happened to him. I hope his widow has turned her life around.


So he did die? That sucks.

What an absolutely sh*tty way for someone to spend the last few months of their life.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I used to love when Acabado would write, "Sorry, no hope."

His analysis was always right on the money, I thought, and he would manage it from Spain, with Spanish obviously his native language. When he told an OP bluntly that there was no hope for saving the marriage, it was almost always true.

(Nonetheless, I would always laugh....)


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Lascarx, yes Floozy B gon. Definitely a hilarious guy.I wondered if he was a troll because the wife was so equally a writer.

But even if he was making some if it up, there was serious thinking there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> So he did die? That sucks.
> 
> What an absolutely sh*tty way for someone to spend the last few months of their life.


Pretty sure. Work related accident. She talked about it in her SI thread. Then she went radio silent.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

That sucks....good guy who never deserved the sh*t sandwich served up by his foolish WW.

But man, did he ever have a sarcastically funny way of describing the crappy reality of the aftermath of an A.....always very insightful and well reasoned too.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Gus's one word reply, "Divorce", often makes me chuckle.

Often times, the OP's posts read like a novel--lengthy & full of details. About three-quarters of the way through I find my self thinking "Holy Cow, these people shouldn't be together."

Then I come up on Gus's cut-to-the-chase advice...

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Gus's one word reply, "Divorce", often makes me chuckle.
> 
> Often times, the OP's posts read like a novel--lengthy & full of details. About three-quarters of the way through I find my self thinking "Holy Cow, these people shouldn't be together."
> 
> ...


Ugh. Sometimes I'm left so completely dumbfounded by what I've read that I'm not quite able to muster the wherewithal needed to make w/ the line-by-line breakdown...


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Warlock has been banned. I didn't agree with all his advice but he was for sure a TAM classic poster.

Will Kane was a top poster in my book. He could balance general philosophy and individual personalities and situations.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I think my all-time favorite post is bff's now legendary description of how he got his wife to confess. That should be a sticky for its 'get the popcorn' value, if for nothing else.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

ShamWow and Eric count right up there.

BFF got the ultimate revenge. He had children with new wife. His exWW couldn't have them and she longed for them.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Morituri had some good ones. Perhaps the best was his reposting from somewhere else "Just let them go".


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Will Kane was a top poster in my book. He could balance general philosophy and individual personalities and situations.


I liked Will Kane. He was an early voice of calm and reason in my thread, against all the voices telling me my wife was having rabid mutant sex with aliens from Jupiter crowd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Morituri was good. Shaggy. Shamwow.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thor said:


> Morituri had some good ones. Perhaps the best was his reposting from somewhere else "Just let them go".


Morituri was a sage. A Jedi master. I miss him.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't forget Beowulf.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ing and ThisIsMe also made great contributions.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Eric's epic 300 + page thread and FlyFishDocs.

Also miss the Mach posts. They were always a riot.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought of another fave...

[URL="[/URL]

CharlieParker's popcorn guy which has been posted as a spectator to "interesting thread developments"... (Which, by the way, I stole and have used many times before CP can use it!! Sorry, Charlie.)

:lol:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

barbados said:


> Also miss the Mach posts. They were always a riot.


If your chest-to-waist-to-hip ratio isn't a perfect "V", get your a$$ to the gym!

I do miss Mach's gems...


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> If your chest-to-waist-to-hip ratio isn't a perfect "V", get your a$$ to the gym!
> 
> I do miss Mach's gems...


LOL

and who could forget his obsession with the mood altering chemicals in semen ! He used to post that a lot.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

barbados said:


> LOL
> 
> and who could forget his obsession with the mood altering chemicals in semen ! He used to post that a lot.


:rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol:

You're right!!! Who could forget the "magic ingredients" in s*men??? A trip down memory lane...


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Let me combine two of my favorite posters... GusPolinski and Charlie Parker...

*Gus:* "Divorce."

*Charlie:* [URL="[/URL]

(Oh h*ll, let's just throw Mach in there for good measure: "Lose your fat gut, you over-bloated Beta... Read MMSLP and NMMNG *while* you are pumping iron and squatting heavy weights!!! Hop to it!!!")


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

My favorite all time poster is myself.

Sometimes I'll go back and read some of my posts and crack myself up.

Anyone watching would probably think I'm strange.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

lenzi said:


> Anyone watching would probably think I'm strange.


Go with eccentric, sounds better than strange :lol:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: What's for dinner?*



happy as a clam said:


> *Charlie:* [URL="[/URL]


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

One time a poster was talking about his son getting ready to go to college. Mach said, "he's your step son, right?"

The OP was shocked: "yes, how did you know?"

Mach replied that he could tell that the WW had hung on to the marriage just long enough to get the son raised and now she wanted alpha semen. Mach was willing to guess based on biology. He could be wrong, but very often his line of reasoning was well under par. What did he think about love? Not certain. He seemed to dismiss it.

He coached women but less often. TAM is BH heavy.

Mavash was great. She could interpret BPD speak
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Bandit. So many helpful posts and comments in general, but specifically in my early threads.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

There was one poor BetrayedMale, unmarried, no kids, I think, in an absolute train wreck of a situation. The more you read the worse it got. The responses were the expected: Run! Get to now!

One poster went with: You have to get out of your situation. *Fake your own death* if you have to. 

The mods left it up, because, I guess in the circumstances, it was reasonable advice.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Bandit. So many helpful posts and comments in general, but specifically in my early threads.


I've been mean to you many times however...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> That sucks....good guy who never deserved the sh*t sandwich served up by his foolish WW.
> 
> But man, did he ever have a sarcastically funny way of describing the crappy reality of the aftermath of an A.....always very insightful and well reasoned too.


Lascarx had a dry, Mark Twain kind of humor.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I've been mean to you many times however...


No. Just a friend who grabs my arm and shouts: "Matt! Watch out for yourself!"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> No. Just a friend who grabs my arm and shouts: "Matt! Watch out for yourself!"


You'd trip and fall in the Thames if it wasn't for us.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

What about the incredibly entertaining but not real Bullwinkle?

You couldn't help but fall in love with the guy, even when you knew he was spinning a tale. The exotic Jewish princess of a wife. The daughter who loved seafood above all else. The lavender lingerie. The Irish OM with the bad teeth. LOL.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

You know what's funny? I think there are multiple groups that use TAM that we have subcultures that only read some of the posts, but those subsets of postings are different for these multiple groups.

Except for Deejo, everyone reads him.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I really love the picture some people post of Tommy Lee Jones from No Country for Old Men with the caption "Seriously?"

It succinctly makes the point when something has happened in a thread that is completely ridiculous.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Conrad. 

50,000 feet.

Cool. Firm. Dispassionate. 

I am not okay with x...

Number 3's.

He was the jedi master of beating codependency.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

My favourite all time post...took me a while to find it. It's by somedaydig (sorry to Machiavelli, but this was just hilarious) :
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/75122-some-help-please-post1819698.html


You need to go download "No More Makin' Sammiches" by Kay I. Amdum. You need to read every word 5x and then read it again. You need to eat jello pudding pops and understand that the digestive system is what is making him do this. It's alllllll about the digestive system and don't think it's not. The rationalization kangaroo is bouncing up and down up and down and you don't even have a f'ng pogo stick, woman!

What's your body like? You need to strive for the Golden Ratio 36-25-36 if you want to up your sexy rank. If you aren't doing this, then you need to start now. Go buy some dumbells and horseshoes immediately at Walmart and the feed store. These will help build the breasts that you need.

Next, you need to go buy a moped or if money is no object then a Vespa. Either way, you need to be on two wheels styling it like there's no tomorrow. That way you can grab your helmet...strut to the door and say, "I'm goin for a ride, b!tch."

THAT

is how ya do it. 




Oh...wait. You're a guy. Damn, sorry man. I copy/pasted the wrong response that's supposed to go to everyone.


...


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> So sad what happened to him. I hope his widow has turned her life around.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


just looked at those two threads. His one liners were excellent. Great poster. Had decisive action as well. 

I saw the entire time that he had kicked her out but never saw if a divorce occurred. Then people started talking about an accident but did he die ?

Sounded like a tragic situation


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Remains said:


> My favourite all time post...took me a while to find it. It's by somedaydig (sorry to Machiavelli, but this was just hilarious) :
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/75122-some-help-please-post1819698.html
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Then people started talking about an accident but did he die ?"

Unfortunately yes.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> "Then people started talking about an accident but did he die ?"
> 
> Unfortunately yes.


Really? What a shame. He was a charismatic guy. His poor children have missed out on having him in their lives.

Despite his very strong and healthy position on D-Dad, I thought there might have been a chance of a reconciliation some time down the line.

And then D-Day2 happened. How very sad.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dyokemm said:


> "Then people started talking about an accident but did he die ?"
> 
> Unfortunately yes.


That's too bad. Sounds like the guy had a good mind and died when he was at a low point. 

I wonder if his widow was ever remorseful or what .... It sounds like there was still turmoil and the split was going to happen. 

I hope he found his peace in other things before moving on. His family didn't give him much of one


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> What about the incredibly entertaining but not real Bullwinkle?
> 
> You couldn't help but fall in love with the guy, even when you knew he was spinning a tale. The exotic Jewish princess of a wife. The daughter who loved seafood above all else. The lavender lingerie. The Irish OM with the bad teeth. LOL.


BW was a hoot. The crappy apartment, his daughter swimming like a fish..

We didn't catch on that he was spinning a tale until a few hundred pages if I recall.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I could never reconcile lascarx and his wife writing with the same affected style on two different web sites . I hope he wasn't real but I could never convince myself his story was true.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

wmn1 said:


> I wonder if his widow was ever remorseful or what .... It sounds like there was still turmoil and the split was going to happen.


I hope she is remorseful but I doubt it. She probably rationalizes it all as his fault.

A coworker of mine literally walked in on his wife in bed with another man. That set off a string of events culminating 2 years later with his death in an accident at different employer. 100% due to his wife's cheating. Had she not cheated he never would have been where he was when he died. She never showed any remorse during those 2 years for the events that followed.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't mean to gruesome, but how did lascarx die?

And how did you all find out? Did his wife post something?



I believe that was before I joined TAM, but I have come across some of his posts.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> "Then people started talking about an accident but did he die ?"
> 
> Unfortunately yes.


Folks referred to an industrial accident that was in the news in Pennsylvania or somewhere like that but I never was convinced that it was true.

He was certainly smart enough to be a great troll, and what does it matter. Good writer. 

BullWinkle, too, in his way.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sleuth mode activated...


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

BFF getting married post
Whyemes first sleepover after disaster post. I VIVIDLY remember his post from 6 months previous where his daughter was the only thing keeping him from driving into a bridge.
For sheer power
doubletroubles post on the pain of betrayal. you can literally feel his agony in that post.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

The screen name lascarx has been registered on other sites since the accident (long since) & it was actively used. One of the users on TAM did some serious sleuthing and found these. The reports attributed to his accident were from somewhere in the Carolinas, I think. I don't remember any credible report of his death, but others may have read something. According to the news reports on the accident, he was 32.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

TheGoodGuy said:


> BW was a hoot. The crappy apartment, his daughter swimming like a fish..
> 
> We didn't catch on that he was spinning a tale until a few hundred pages if I recall.


The entire story was great. Following hockey, the sister who wanted to give his entitled wife a beat down, Lil penguin - and on and on.

I never posted because I didn't quite believe it, but, boy, was it fun to read. I wish he had stayed on after his W outed him.


----------



## Joe75 (Oct 12, 2013)

For me, one of the most memorable thread was “Ex Wife is critically ill, don’t what to do”. The poster was J Valley.

Although I ‘officially’ join TAM in Oct 2013, I had been lurking about for approximately two years prior. I came across J Valley’s thread in July of that same year when the last post was made. It was 2:00 AM and I was sitting in a quiet, dark house with only the light coming from the monitor as I read the 18 page thread in one sitting. I am not an emotional man; but, I found myself struggling to maintain my composure as I read his posts.

J Valley’s simple but eloquent post where he sees and speaks to his dying comatose ex-wife in the ICU is most moving. And there is a what-if aspect to his story when J Valley learned that the OM had died in an accident and that his ex-wife was on the cusp of contacting him when she discovered she had cancer. 

Although there is heartbreak, this thread is also an uplifting account of decency, compassion and love. 

Joe75


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Another one:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/74737-you-re-sorry.html

JustGrindings opening post. Currently has 102 likes.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> The screen name lascarx has been registered on other sites since the accident (long since) & it was actively used. One of the users on TAM did some serious sleuthing and found these. The reports attributed to his accident were from somewhere in the Carolinas, I think. I don't remember any credible report of his death, but others may have read something. According to the news reports on the accident, he was 32.


A troll could easily have found a report of a man dying and fed it to us.
Lascarx reminded me of a philosophy professor.

BW really exists because A12 met him for dinner. BW definitely shared real details about his life. He was Massachusetts guy. I lived there in high school and the details he shared were only possible to a someone who was from that part of the state. 

If BW was in the military, it was a sort of failed career, given the amount of education he had. 

JustGrinding wrote some great stuff. I think many posters hoped that he would either divorce and find someone new or lead his wife to the trough of remorse. But I think he stated that he was done creating happiness through endogenous brain chemistry explosions with women.

I discovered that there is another site: Surviving Infidelity, where there are many TAMers. Apparently reading about cheating is kind of addiction.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Another one that was going strong when I joined was Devastated Dad's. Anyone know how he is doing these days ?


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

There are some solid posters over on SI, both betrayed and wayward. A real concern about using SI however would be the prominent talk of that "Fog" nonsense over there. 

Kingwood Kev recently started posting there. Hopefully he will not get himself banned. With the bullsh*t his WW is feeding him, he'll definitely need the support now.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Whip Morgan said:


> There are some solid posters over on SI, both betrayed and wayward. A real concern about using SI however would be the prominent talk of that "Fog" nonsense over there.
> 
> *Kingwood Kev recently started posting there. Hopefully he will not get himself banned.* With the bullsh*t his WW is feeding him, he'll definitely need the support now.


If he does he can just start back up as CincyBluesFan.

Again.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> I discovered that there is another site: Surviving Infidelity, where there are many TAMers. Apparently reading about cheating is kind of addiction.


Yep, and I think there are just as many on LoveShack, all using their same TAM names!


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

barbados said:


> Another one that was going strong when I joined was Devastated Dad's. Anyone know how he is doing these days ?


Devastated Dad and Changing Me (DD & CM) are still together, hanging in there, and moving forward. DD continues to fly, and with his encouragement, his wife, CM, is now learning to fly, as well. CM is still the executive director of a youth and family counseling agency. I think they're doing as well as can be expected at this point in their reconciliation.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

There were threads that I don't remember the names of. There was a guy in the Philly area whose WW was a preschool teacher. She was fvcking her BFF's opiate addict brother. His WW wasn't very remorseful and he did not have the courage to make her change jobs and drop the BFF who was her colleague. How could he stand his wife going to work every day with the woman who enabled the affair? He gradually stopped posting. Wonder how that turned out.

Some folks only come to TAM for a brief moment. There was a guy from the city of my birth, also where I went to college. He and his wife were both grad students. She went to play softball and started screwing a guy she met playing one evening. She was cutting him off emotionally and sexually and he figured out she had cheated by getting a pharmacy receipt with condoms. He decided to divorce and didn't post more.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

LongWalk,

That first one sounds like Dday's story to me.

He is still here...just posted recently that he caught his WW in another A (the third one since he discovered a previous A before the opiate user).

He thinks it was just an EA, but I think the evidence sows more than likely PA....either way he said he is finally done.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Had no idea KingwoodKev created another name and got caught. I read some of the posts he created under the new name...Weird. Seemed like he was talking about how he had everything figured out and all was going to be well..

If he is being truthful over on SI, its not nearly as easy as he thought. I caught some flak from a poster because I thought his WW was playing him. From what he is posting, I dont think I'm entirely wrong. Maybe not entirely correct, but not wrong, either.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

A post that stuck in my mind was from a WW who had destroyed her hubby and he was tearing himself apart. She seemed to have gotten the devestation she had committed and said something to the effect,

"No matter what I do..I can't stop the bleeding"


----------

